# SMSF setup/audit/tax costs etc.



## lasty (20 May 2009)

Just seeing whats out there.
Can anyone beat setup,online reporting,audit and tax return for $2200 pa


----------



## Julia (20 May 2009)

*Re: Self managed super funds*

We already have multiple threads on SMSFs.


----------



## Soft Dough (21 May 2009)

lasty said:


> Just seeing whats out there.
> Can anyone beat setup,online reporting,audit and tax return for $2200 pa




Depends on how you use your super fund

If you use it to trade, use warrants etc. You will have to pay more than for a buy and hold strategy.

My smsf last year for acct and audit was $1600.  But I buy and hold.


----------



## jackson338 (1 September 2011)

lasty said:


> Just seeing whats out there.
> Can anyone beat setup,online reporting,audit and tax return for $2200 pa




Yes I can if your SMSF has less than 50 transactions per annum


----------



## jnalad (26 January 2012)

jackson338 said:


> Yes I can if your SMSF has less than 50 transactions per annum




Last year I did 300 trades, no matter how many I do I nowpay under $700, I used to pay around $2000. The idea is to have the reporting up to date through out the year and not take everything at year end to the accountant, thats when the clock starts ticking. If your portfolio is upto date then the accountant will be happy. Becareful some accountants will make any excuse to over charge you. I now use www.unip.com.au  my contract notes are updated everytime I trade.


----------

